# Fahrradkurierrennen



## allzens (17. November 2004)

Hi Leute !

Habe eben Pro 7 geguckt und die haben einen Beitrag zu den Fahrradkurieren in New York gebracht.Die machen alle 3 Wochen ein Rennen durch die Stadt und müssen Checkpunkte abfahren.Habe da mal voll Bock drauf.Ich wollt ma fragen ob's hier leute aus Lübeck gibt die lust auf sowas haben.
Es müssen auch nicht Kuriere sein.

Meldet euch ! 

Greetz Julian


'Wer später bremst,ist länger schnell'


----------



## Beach90 (17. November 2004)

hallo , ich sach mal nix das musste dir selbst reinziehen und dir was bei  denken 
lg beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgesPI (30. November 2004)

Sag bescheid wenn du was organisiert hast.
ich bin Radkurier aus Bremen komme aber ursprünglich aus hl und wäre begeistert 
mal lübeck zu rocken.

gruss georg


----------



## FRy (30. November 2004)

das video is ja fast wie Ghost Rider  
aber ich glaub auch nicht zum nachmachen gedacht


----------



## munchin Monster (30. November 2004)

FRy schrieb:
			
		

> das video is ja fast wie Ghost Rider
> aber ich glaub auch nicht zum nachmachen gedacht




stimmt fry, dachte ich mir auch grad    vor allem die Szenen in den man denkt, jetz hängt er sich mitm Lenker am Auto auf   

hmm... nachmachen tut das doch im Endeffekt bei uns jeder... bloß sollte man das wirklich nur im dichten Verkehr tun. Wenn du bei uns hier über ne rote Ampel rast und dich verschätzt, dann nimmt dich das auto halt mit 60km/h+ mit.. dort vielleciht nur mit 30.. aber das ist ja kein Kriterium   lol

Die alten Hasen da   Aber natürlich is auch sehr unfein da die Fußgänger halb umzufahren...   da brauch nur mal n Kind nen Meter weiterhüpfen und schon simma dabei.. aber naja   

lol

soviel dazu    aber geile Leute   

mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (30. November 2004)

achja fry, bin auch CUBE Fahrer      


Cuberider rulezzzzzz


----------



## FRy (30. November 2004)

schickes bike  

ps: cube rullz


----------



## georgesPI (9. Dezember 2004)

dann fahrt doch alle auf dem rad weg und wartet an den ampel. dafür gibt es aber nicht bezahlt.

gruss georgesPI


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Dezember 2004)

georgesPI schrieb:
			
		

> dann fahrt doch alle auf dem rad weg und wartet an den ampel. dafür gibt es aber nicht bezahlt.
> 
> gruss georgesPI




... ich spreche nur Deutsch...      aber nee, mal Spaß beiseite    ICH VERSTEH ECHT NICHT WAS DU DAMIT MEINST !??!?!?!?!     


lol-


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo , ich sach mal nix das musste dir selbst reinziehen und dir was bei  denken
> lg beach




achja danke noch @ beach für den geilen link - unter www.digave.com gibts ja dann folglich noch andere geile vids   


cu   


benni


----------



## georgesPI (14. Dezember 2004)

@AcIDrIdEr

Habe mich nur gewundert das erst son riesen Fass ausgemacht wurde, von wegen Kurierrennen und dann wenn man mal ein Video sieht alles doch wieder zu extrem ist. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber in bremen biste nunmal am schnellsten auf der strasse zwischen den autos.
war aber auch nicht böse gemeint.

ich hoffe du hast mich jetzt verstanden hast.

gruss georgesPI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (15. Dezember 2004)

So was gibt es in vielen großen Städten, nicht nur in N.Y. Z.B. ist nächsten Sommer die Kurier-EM in Basel. 

Dieses Jahr war ich in Warschau bei der WM- einfach mal ein bisschen googeln.
Die Rennen schimpfen sich "alleycat".


Viel Glück


----------



## PannenOlli (21. Dezember 2004)

Ui in Warschau wäre ich auch gerne gewesen. 

In Basel bin ich dabei.

Und 2006 solls wohl in Deutschland sein << bin mir da nicht ganz sicher

<< Berliner Kurier

Bei uns hier findet auch in regelmässigen Abständen nen alleycat statt.

Auch Firmenrennen machen wa


----------



## eisenbart (12. Januar 2005)

PannenOlli schrieb:
			
		

> Ui in Warschau wäre ich auch gerne gewesen.
> 
> In Basel bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...



das mit 2006 ist wohl richtig ! ich glaube ich habe was frankfurt / main als austragungs ort gehört. iss alleidings schon ne weile her, ich nglaub die FBX leute organisieren das dann ??? iss aber nich 100%tig

die alleycat´s in der hauptstadt sind sau gut ! bin von ein paar jahren mal ein nachtrennen gefahren...  saugeil gruß eisenbart


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. Januar 2005)

onkel schrieb:
			
		

> So was gibt es in vielen großen Städten, nicht nur in N.Y. Z.B. ist nächsten Sommer die Kurier-EM in Basel.


Jepp,
2000 war´s Freiburg. Megaparty!


----------



## Maze1001 (25. August 2005)

2006 sind die europäischen in helsinki. fahren vllt mit schiff von rostock hin...


----------



## allzens (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi , nach langer langer Zeit auch mal wieder im Netz   

Kommt denn wer aus Lübeck und ist Kurier ? Ich bin auch einer , aber nur als nebenjob als schüler, fahre aber auch wie die letzte Sau   . Bin ma neue lecker Gabel einbauen   

mfg loko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (24. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Schaut mal ins Video 2:00 bis 2:20, ist das ein Klapprad    

MfG, Stephan (nicht Bike-, nur Pizzakurier   )


----------



## FRy (25. Oktober 2005)

nach den ganzen videos bekommt man richtig bock zu heizen   
was verdient man denn so als Fahrradkurier in der std ?


----------



## blackghost (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen gibt es hier vieleicht Biker aus der nähe von Hamburg? währe schön wenn ihr euch meldet


----------



## DaBen (25. Oktober 2005)

FRy schrieb:
			
		

> nach den ganzen videos bekommt man richtig bock zu heizen
> was verdient man denn so als Fahrradkurier in der std ?



eigentlich nichts. du wirst streng nach leistung bezahlt. für den erledigten botendienst bekommst du 40-80% der einnahmen. also kommt es immer drauf an wie schnell du bist und wieviele aufträge es allg. gibt. du kannst so nach einem tag mit 70euro nach hause fahren oder mit 20. depends on.

achja - hat jemand bock auf nen monstertrack am 31ten in stralsund? würde mich ggf auch um die spoke-cards kümmern ... 

gruss
ben


----------

